# Oily pigeon!



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys, its been a while again :3 I miss it here! So anyway, I was wondering if I should catch this one pigeon. I've named her Guillotine1, Not sure why though. So yeah! She's covered in oil, probably from bathing in an oily puddle, and her white feathers are all nasty and stuck together. I think she might have a harder time flying because of this... Because you know... oil. So, do you think I should catch her, and if I do, what do I do about it? Dishsoap doesn't seem to work like I'd like it to, as I've dealt with oily birds before. Are there any other things I could bathe her in? What? Thanks for your help again! Love you guys <3


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, the oil will impede her ability to fly as well as she should. As more dirt gets stuck onto it, it would be a gradual downward spiral, if it is actually an oily substance which a good rain shower would not wash off.

Dawn dishwashing liquid is the go-to stuff in this instance...only THAT brand. And oftentimes one needs to do multiple baths with it over the period of a few days (I usually took a fine-tooth comb to the larger feathers in between baths, as well).


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Yes, the oil will impede her ability to fly as well as she should. As more dirt gets stuck onto it, it would be a gradual downward spiral, if it is actually an oily substance which a good rain shower would not wash off.
> 
> Dawn dishwashing liquid is the go-to stuff in this instance...only THAT brand. And oftentimes one needs to do multiple baths with it over the period of a few days (I usually took a fine-tooth comb to the larger feathers in between baths, as well).


 Thanks! I'll catch my baby real quick and wash her  She's really pretty, but there are hawks around and she's young. I don't want to leave her vulnerable! Thanks


----------



## SookiePidge (Feb 3, 2013)

Definitely catch her, I use fairy liquid and butter to remove oil from birds feathers. Try that


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

So many pigeons impeded by oil spills every year, and all the news channels ever go on about is the losses that BP or whoever suffer, or the seabirds that are affected. Never the innocent Columbidae caught up in the mess. I would use fairy liquid for cleaning. Is the oil everywhere, becuase if it is I would have thought that every time Guillotine1 preens she ingests oil.


----------

